# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Cepillos industriales

## ricardo Gutierrez

copy.jpg  
Fabricacion y reparacion de cepillos o escobillas industriales para la industrial textil , agricola ,laboratorios , embotelladoras , procesadoras de alimento y mas . Trabajamos con materiales de cerda , nylon , y todo tipo de fibras nacionales  como importados.Temas similares: Artículo: Industriales textiles alistan trabajo conjunto con sector Producción Confiep: Falta que más empresas industriales decidan invertir en la sierra Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Indecopi abre proceso sancionador a industriales lácteos por hacer recomendaciones anticompetitivas

----------

